# Apollo and Blue Pony Launch Digital Gobos



## Kelite (Oct 31, 2007)

Apollo Design Technology and Blue Pony Digital have launched the top 100 Apollo ColourScenic gobos in a digital format, allowing them to be used for lighting. The highly detailed images can now be used in projection and media servers formatted at optimal resolution. "Apollo introduced the ColourScenic glass gobo, in November 1999, winning ESTA's coveted Dealer's Choice Award for New Product of the Year," states Apollo dealer manager Keith Kankovsky. "Stunning full color photographic resolution from moving and static projectors became the industry standard, which Apollo continues to lead today." 

With frequent requests for Apollo standards in digital format from Apollo and Blue Pony customers, Joel Nichols, president and founder of both companies, decided Apollo and Blue Pony should join together to release the award winning gobos in a digital file. Nichols said, "We really see Blue Pony providing great content to the market. We're excited to provide the popular ColourScenic patterns in a digital format." 

The top 100 ColourScenic patterns collection will be available at LDI in Orlando, November 16-18. Blue Pony sales representatives will be available at Booth #435, next to Apollo at Booth #427, to answer questions and display the product. The collection will also be available online at Blue Pony's website, which is listed below.

www.bluepony.com


----------



## Footer (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty sweet... Now if I could just remember where I set down my DL2... I know I had it around here somewhere...

That will be a great arsenal to have around!


----------



## len (Oct 31, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Pretty sweet... Now if I could just remember where I set down my DL2... I know I had it around here somewhere...
> That will be a great arsenal to have around!



Did you check under the couch?


----------



## avkid (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine is next to my new 25KW PA.


----------



## Footer (Oct 31, 2007)

len said:


> Did you check under the couch?



No, I keep my showgun there, how stupid... a DL2 under the couch!


----------



## soundlight (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll probably actually be using these alot next year!!!! This just made my day. I'm going to incorporate 2 projectors in to my yearly light show, and use media server-style content triggered via q-lab to feed them both the same feed. It'll be sweet. This is just what I need! I can't wait until they're released!

Oh, and I hide my Showgun in the closet, my DL2 in the basement, and my Barco LED D-Lite panels are hidden behind the books in the bookshelf.


----------



## SerraAva (Oct 31, 2007)

Nah, the DL2 is in the attic, so it can project on the neighbors house for movie night. I keep the VL3000s under the left side of the bed and the Mac 2ks under the right side. They don't play too nice sometimes, and it gets a little hot under the blankets.


----------



## lightbyfire (Nov 3, 2007)

This is extremely exciting, I was hoping that such a thing would come to pass. There are a number of stock glass already loaded but this will fit into our existing conventional inventory better. I love the blue pony line, use the stock content very often. It's too bad they arn't coming out in time for the show im teching, (goes up thurs) I would love to use them. 

sorry to brag but my DL2s are on the second catwalk at the moment.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2007)

It's okay to brag, a little. Not to hijack, but in a different thread I disparaged the DL2. Recently I worked the country band, Sugarland, and they had four units used to their full advantage. I told the LD it was the best use of them I had ever seen, and he appreciated my saying that. He also said HES is coming out with something even brighter, which was my biggest complaint about the DL1 and 2.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2007)

<It's too bad they arn't coming out in time for the show im teching, (goes up thurs) I would love to use them. >

Ah, but they are available. I viewed the clips on DVD Friday from the comfort of my springy office chair. For information regarding immediate use, please call Blue Pony at (260)969-1020.


----------



## lightbyfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Kelite,

Thanks, I appreciate it, unfortunately this is the first time I have logged back on since my original post, and the show is now up and running. I will definently look into that now however, although our next project is unlikely to need that kind of effect, and outside of a show budget I don't really have the money. This most recent production just would have been a lot of fun, as it is an adaptation of 1950's Manga comics where color and texture were very important to us. I am hoping to get some photos up soon, and maybe a youtube.

derekleffew,

Brightness is definently one of my complaints as well, that and I would love it if the projector mount could rotate inside of the fixture head. We have had great sucess at doubling up the images to pump brightness. I was not aware that sugarland was touring with DL2s, I am glad to hear they are being use well. Interesting fixtures, I don't know if I use ours well. We certainly dont use them as their original design intended (rock, church and event). Until later this year I think our theater is still the only one using them theatrically. I hear that they are set for a broadway debut later this year though, assuming that broadway has a later this year...


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 14, 2007)

Charc, stick with your Ikea desk lamp--a simple, single channel non-dim. DL2s require 170 DMX channels each, and generally a media server also. Your Strand 300 would get overwhelmed real quick. Your desk lamp is probably brighter, and the last thing you need is to be flying full motion video around your room. It's going to be a LONG time before DL2s or the like replace MAC 2000s or VL3000s. But it is a nice fixture in the proper application. Not a panacea, just another tool in the box.

Just curious, lightbyfire, what are you using to control your DL2s?


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw a DL2 demo a few weeks ago. If our resident scene designer saw one, it would be all over, he would have to have it. As much as I like more toys for me, that is one toy that I am not sure really fits in the program in our theatre.


----------



## lightbyfire (Nov 15, 2007)

Derekleffew,

I most certainly agree, DL2s are just another tool in the box, they have their place but there are plenty of productions that don't need/want them. I doubt that they will ever completely replace other moving head luminairs, they just cant produce the same quality of light, or brightness at the moment. We run ours off of a Hog III PC with programming wing, but if we expand we intend to get a Road Hog. Our program is looking to aquire aproximately 16 more over the next decade or so (assuming no other surprises occur, which i am sure they will.) 

We have tailored our seasons to incorporate shows where digital media can be useful, not always, but most of the time, a lot of new work type things. But yeah, Icewolf, be careful, once scenics see these, they think its a set designers dream, it really isnt to that stage yet. At least not without a lot of them, and a lot of money and time for content development and also a lot of trial and error. also, if your doing shakespear and rodgers and hamersteins then no matter what you do it probably wont fit. (Although personally I tend to consider digital media falling under the LD or in a field of its own, except in the rare case when it is the only component of a set design.) 

By the way, I might have DL2s but I still have an Ikea lamp too, and im darn glad for it. flash dosent get you anywhere without a solid base to stand on.


----------

